# Need help!!!!



## alkersrd (Nov 9, 2008)

Just brought the Smith & Wesson M&P 40c and I'm haveing a problem getting the slide to release,any suggestions would greatly help.:smt076


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Is your magazine in correctly ?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

When?


----------

